# Restoring wife's '82 cabby



## goshawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Pictures coming, and more details...


_Modified by goshawk at 5:27 AM 8-6-2008_


----------



## goshawk (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Restoring wife's '82 cabby (goshawk)*

Ok, here's the dope. My wife owned this car out of Pharmacy school, literally previously-owned by a preacher who drove it to church on Sundays.
Then came the mother-in-law...drove her to the ground, she did. We bought back for $1. Now after five years, and feverish work, we are closing in on the finish. I do not have before pictures, but the silver was still in very good shape, except for where the car survived the '91 KC hailstorm with much hail damage...
Now, we are painting the car Firnblau, after the '84 Rabbit Cabby color, along with '57 Karmann Ghia, and three years for Porsche. Mixed at Extreme Paint in KC.
Will have $4K in paint/body work
$1K in Autotech suspension (Bilstein HD's with Autotech springs) + brakes-Corrado G60 11.1"front/8.9"rear brakes given to me, new rotors & pads part of Autotech set-up
$550 for Konig wheels & Kumho tires
$125 in engine (autotechnology professor restored an RV 8v engine. Will keep it stock for now.
$135 in shortshift kit + bushings
$175 New carpet
$250 Recaro Helios front & rear (thanks vwsnaps!)
$500 in Magnaflow straight cat + 2.5" exhaust
MANY thanks to my Bro-in-law from KCCarbay, in KC, KS, and Kudagra for help with all the mechanicals (this is by far the biggest auto project ever for me).
Link to pictures on my Flick'r page: http://www.flickr.com/photos/9...35180/
More pictures, after I see the paint Thursday.
My wife deserves this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kudagra (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Restoring wife's '82 cabby (goshawk)*









Sucking up Ants.


----------



## goshawk (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Restoring wife's '82 cabby (goshawk)*

More pix at end.
Paint is on!! Absolutely staggering how beautiful this color is!
Needs wet sand, buffing, setting, etc...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/9...35180/
Thanks


----------

